# Did Conor just retire?



## log (Jul 19, 2010)

Wonder if this is a troll or for real?

http://thebiglead.com/2016/04/19/conor-mcgregor-retirement-announcement-ufc/

Conor McGregor, the outspoken UFC fighter who tapped out to Nate Diaz in early March, has, seemingly, abruptly announced his retirement on Twitter:


Conor McGregor Verified account
‏@TheNotoriousMMA

I have decided to retire young.
Thanks for the cheese. 
Catch ya's later.


It had been presumed that McGregor and Diaz would have a rematch at UFC 200 in July; there were already odds on the fight. McGregor was tweeting about training just yesterday.

This tweet came from McGregor’s verified account; who knows whether it was real or a hack, and, if it’s real, if it’s actually permanent. Time shall tell.

This is a developing story and this post will be updated if more information becomes available.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722492455732584448
My guess is a attempt to get more money. Maybe trying to show the UFC how big of a wave he can cause...


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Oldfan is going to be crushed


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

:jaw::jaw::jaw:


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I say account hacked.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

If so too bad. Wanted to see Nate drop him again.

Here to take over...

I guess Nate has been here and took over....

Big. Low to UFC if true. Bring in Fedor vs GSP


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I say some friend was knobbing about on his account.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Jon Jone came back from a Marijuana addiction, Conor McGregor can come back from a perceived lack of attention disorder.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

One speculation was the death of Joao Carvalho. Might have got him contemplating what he needs more money for, if he dies getting it.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thats the 2nd time Conors quit in last 
couple of months


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722515043376607234

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722516118267633665


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/722514064576917505
Well not to be outclassed... looks like Diaz is out too. :confused02:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

May have failed a test


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

If this is fo realz, then it's just to cash in on a "return" fight. He'll be back within months...he owes Frankie a fight.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

They say that sport teaches you how to deal with losing, well MMA teaches you how to deal with disappointment. It's a mug's game to invest any emotion with MMA fighters. It's not their fault, the way things are, it's just a brutal revolving door not to mention the endless injuries and fluke results that mean nothing.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

LizaG said:


> If this is fo realz, then it's just to cash in on a "return" fight. He'll be back within months...he owes Frankie a fight.


I hope he does, but I do think the ridiculousness of the whole interim belt business probably got to him. He is in a horrible position, a dangerous rematch that few people believe he can win and then being forced to fight 145 pounds, which I suspect is a horrific thought for him.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Anteries said:


> I hope he does, but I do think the ridiculousness of the whole interim belt business probably got to him. He is in a horrible position, a dangerous rematch that few people believe he can win and then being forced to fight 145 pounds, which I suspect is a horrific thought for him.


Maybe he was also disturbed by that Portuguese fighter who recently died too?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Maybe Nate just slapped him into retirement


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Just spoke to Conor, it's real. Can't comment anymore until the reason comes out but there we
go.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Just spoke to Conor, it's real. Can't comment anymore until the reason comes out but there we
> go.


So you are saying there is a reason. Interesting, I thought it was just a panic retirement.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

From John Kavanagh's FB...I smell a troll-job.










Someone online edited the screenshot Kavanagh put up...










He quickly deleted that last photo, and posted this.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

This has to put Nate on top of p4p of all time lists.
155 160 170 171. Doesnt matter. Hes bj penn.

1. Anderson
2. GSP
3. Fedor
4. Hendo
5. Chuck
6. Nick
7. Penn
8. Big Nog
9. Nate
10. Hughes


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nate shouldn't get too excited. There's no million dollar fight for him outside of Connor McGregor. If this retirement is for real, I would question if Nate continues to headline UFC 200. Without that McGregor shrapnel fame, Nate is just another good 155'er.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Lots of rumours swirling. Injured ACL, wants time off after seeing a guy get killed in the cage. But it definitely seems he's genuinely out for the time being and out of UFC 200.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> Nate shouldn't get too excited. There's no million dollar fight for him outside of Connor McGregor. If this retirement is for real, I would question if Nate continues to headline UFC 200. Without that McGregor shrapnel fame, Nate is just another good 155'er.


Nate poor chap, it will have to make do with being pretty wealthy and being an utter legend and hero.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

This is going to be awesome when Conor announces this was a joke. Its literally everywhere. They are doing a segment on ESPN right now. People are sure it's not a joke but all the 'sources' have nothing.

Also ESPN just said Aldo is defending a title a UFC 200.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

> Ariel Helwani Verified account 
> ‏@arielhelwani
> Reasons still unclear, but 4 hours later, multiple sources maintaining McGregor's tweet is real. UFC working on next step(s) at this time.


I'm still calling BS on the whole thing...


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I think he's injured but after giving so much sh*t to Aldo and RDA over injuries he doesn't want to come out and pull out of the biggest event ever with an injury.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

No way.... to go from biggest star ever (in his head) to retiring? I don't buy it unless he's seriously injured.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Anteries said:


> So you are saying there is a reason. Interesting, I thought it was just a panic retirement.





VolcomX311 said:


> Nate shouldn't get too excited. There's no million dollar fight for him outside of Connor McGregor. If this retirement is for real, I would question if Nate continues to headline UFC 200. Without that McGregor shrapnel fame, Nate is just another good 155'er.


Who is to say he woulf be excited?

Gsp vs Nate is big money.

And nate is a star especially now. Proven he moves the needle. Will he het Co or paydays? No. But be will be making a ton more than he was. The biggest star at 155 or below hands down if we take out Ronda.

I did want ro see Nate slap up the little fellow again however. Its just priceless. Sure he did too..


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> I think he's injured but after giving so much sh*t to Aldo and RDA over injuries he doesn't want to come out and pull out of the biggest event ever with an injury.


Pulling out right now wouldn't be a problem. Aldo and RDA pulled out two weeks before the biggest fight of their lives.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Has anyone checked on Don yet?

Poor guy...


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

LOL if this is all bullshit :laugh:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

According to gunnars dad.....conor is retired.....

Sooooo


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Officially out of 200. Pulled ia the word they used.

.if I were to guess.....he popped for roids and ufc will try to play it off as something else.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Dana just confirmed on sportscentre Conor is out of UFC200. No word if he's retired for good.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> Dana just confirmed on sportscentre Conor is out of UFC200. No word if he's retired for good.


Its for roids. Why would he go to iceland to train then the next day say hes done.

He got randomed and popped. Nate said it. I said it. Just his body language when he was accused. 

Retire is a fancy word for I cant fight for a while because they finally caught me.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

If Nate said jonnyg was gay jonny would be on his hands and knees by the next morning :laugh:

Bizarre all round though. Conor's been tested more than anyone else, maybe minus Anderson, since the random testing has came in if my memory serves me right. Conor testing positive for something would be absolutely insane. More chance of Nate than Conor based on the numbers.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Well this is fu ckin disappointing.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Its for roids. Why would he go to iceland to train then the next day say hes done.
> 
> He got randomed and popped. Nate said it. I said it. Just his body language when he was accused.
> 
> Retire is a fancy word for I cant fight for a while because they finally caught me.


You could well be right. Dana said he was pulled cos he refused to attend a press conference. Thats the biggest pile of horse manure ive ever heard. Something is very fishy.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Smells like roids to me unless he asked for more cash and is playing hardball with Dana and thr UFC and isnt playing around. All in.

If it was injury why wouldnt they just say he tore up his knee bad?

Mean to tell me he said all this i will be back. I hold head high in defeat. I want it at 170. Enjoy your moment nate........just to decide to retire.

Actualky everyone should apologize to old fan. I thought he was getting goofy but mcnugget is perfect for the little lad.

They turn into panic wtestlers......you did in the funniest way possible.

They are brittle and back out.....so did you kn the biggest card ever.

Good fighter and businessman but a goofball to the fullest. 

Marcus Davis is the real Irish hero!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Also rumours he was hardballing over his image rights. Maybe he wasnt lying and he wants to go it alone amd promote himself. 

Could be anything at this point but it sure as sh*t isnt cos he wasn't going to attend a presser.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

This is craziness.

He's going to try to make a union, yup... that must be what he's doing. With the guy that died, Conor figures he coulda lived if he was treated better. That and his friends were injured before he even fought in the UFC. Conor's going to push healthcare for all the fighters and saying f you to Dana, big middle finger. 

Told Dana to get the whole thing fixed or he's out. That's why he pulled from all the pressers, it's obviously a relationship fracture. They passive aggressively stripped him of his title implicating it's not an injury. It's the eye of the hurricane, there's a shitstorm coming.

http://www.ufc.com/news/McGregor-Pu...al&utm_source=facebook&utm_content=1461111256


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

rabakill said:


> They passive aggressively stripped him of his title implicating it's not an injury. It's the eye of the hurricane, there's a shitstorm coming.
> 
> http://www.ufc.com/news/McGregor-Pu...al&utm_source=facebook&utm_content=1461111256


Where does it say they took his belt?


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Frankie and Jose fight for the belt. It's not Conors anymore.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Meh, I don't even care. I'll worry about fights I actually want to see.

-This fight was ridiculous anyways.
-He should have already been stripped of the title before this news.

Nothing lost in my book, in fact I gain an extra fight for UFC 200 & will likely buy the PPV now.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Someone retires a day after Tax Day, I don't think he's running from a steroid test, he's running from the IRS.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Source: Conor McGregor wants approx $10M for #UFC200--more than anyone else in past for single fight. #UFC said no, so he retired.

So really Conor can still be at 200 if UFC shows him the money. It looks to be a power struggle with zero, 1, or 2 bluffs in play.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Source: Conor McGregor wants approx $10M for #UFC200--more than anyone else in past for single fight. #UFC said no, so he retired.
> 
> So really Conor can still be at 200 if UFC shows him the money. It looks to be a power struggle with zero, 1, or 2 bluffs in play.


Not sure im buying the pay shtick either. If that was the case UFC would wait a few days until tickets go on sale before pulling him. That would make sense.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

edlavis88 said:


> You could well be right. Dana said he was pulled cos he refused to attend a press conference. Thats the biggest pile of horse manure ive ever heard. Something is very fishy.


Jonnyg liked your comment. He likes this because you agreed that not attending a press conference equals steroids.


Now, off the top...which MMA fighter got reprimanded for not attending a press conference before? :laugh:

Nah this whole situation is just bonkers. No legit sources to anything other than McGregor is legit intending to retire and is out of 200. No clue what to even think about this. When I wake up tomorrow I expect some insanity.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> Not sure im buying the pay shtick either. If that was the case UFC would wait a few days until tickets go on sale before pulling him. That would make sense.


No way. They don't want to deal with all those people pissed off because they paid for Conor and the find out the UFC knew they were pulling him.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

These are all power moves imo. Whether it is as simple as Conor not wanting to do the press is anyones guess.

Pretty cool to see somebody stand up to them even if it is for the wrong reasons. Used to love the diaz bros. when they did it too. Rampage randy etc etc were all not as big as Conor. Would love to see him go to bellator and take ppl with him so these fighters can finally get the sponsorship money they deserve for their head trauma


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Jonnyg liked your comment. He likes this because you agreed that not attending a press conference equals steroids.
> 
> 
> Now, off the top...which MMA fighter got reprimanded for not attending a press conference before? :laugh:
> ...


90% of your posts you seem to refer3nce me.

Im not flattered be it coming from you.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

All one big promotional stunt. I bet he still fights on the card or at the very least one right after.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

If Conor retires he'll be the only MMA fighter in history to go out while they held a belt & were in their prime.

I hope he has bigger and better things lined up. That would be cool.

Conor was supposed to be in the new Vin Diesel Triple X movie but I think he turned it down and they casted Michael Bisping to play a role. Maybe Conor can have a future doing movies?

I think Conor's just burned out. The way he's lived his life over the past few years is like working 7 day weeks for 2 years. He never takes days off, as far as I know. A person can only do that for so long.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

It only took 6 pages but here we are with the conor excuses.

Poor conor. Riding around in private jets. Getting fit with 10000 suits. Jigging mobs of hot women.

Poor Conor....he must have worked himself silly.

That Nate Diaz tho. Hes only been at it for like 13 years straight, training every day like an athlete just about. He should be fresh and ready for 5 more years!


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> That Nate Diaz tho. Hes only been at it for like 13 years straight, training every day like an athlete just about. He should be fresh and ready for 5 more years!


lol how many times have Nate and Nick "retired" bro?

Conor's on his 1st "retirement". Be gentle with him.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Trix said:


> lol how many times have Nate and Nick "retired" bro?
> 
> Conor's on his 1st "retirement". Be gentle with him.


Retire from not wanting to fight their asses off with mo push from the ufc for peanuts compared to what Conor makes. 

Vs.

You suggested retire because 2 years of interviews and riding in jets is just too much.


My new theory is they hust knew he would lose to Nate again and yanked it. Waiting for edgar or aldo at MSG and time to allow Conor to get into 145lb size.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Jonnyg is acting like a 14 year old boy who just hit his first fingerbang.

Pace yourself, son, there's more to life.

Would be a shame not to see Conor fight again but he has the money he wanted so why not?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Jonnyg is acting like a 14 year old boy who just hit his first fingerbang.
> 
> Pace yourself, son, there's more to life.
> 
> Would be a shame not to see Conor fight again but he has the money he wanted so why not?


If you are trying to say im excited over the news then younare delusional.

There is no one on this forum who wanted to see Nate stop Conor again at UFC 200 than me.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Sucks. Hope Conor returns. This has to be related to the incident in Ireland last week.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> If you are trying to say im excited over the news then younare delusional.
> 
> There is no one on this forum who wanted to see Nate stop Conor again at UFC 200 than me.


Poor you. Now he can just run off with his tens of millions of dollars and live like a king for the rest of his life while you shit talk him on a forum.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Just speculation because no-one really knows at this point what the hell is going on but IF this was a money move it's worked perfectly for Conor. He is on the front of every news website going - even those who don't really cover sports or MMA. 
His retirement tweet is the most retweeted tweet by any athlete ever (More than Kobe's retirement announcement, more than Paq/Mayweather announcement, more than tweeted pictures of teams lifting the world cup and superbowl).

People are saying the UFC have won the power struggle because he got pulled, but his move was to show the UFC that he runs the show and all the coverage one little tweet has got proves his point pretty well.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

I had to ask someone to pinch me in case I was dreaming.


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## GarethUFC (Sep 12, 2007)

This type of news might have been useful 3 weeks ago before I spent £2000 on Flights and Hotel in VEGAS!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ahh well... International fight week baby lol


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)

Josh Barnett's take on the McGregor saying he is going to retire: "...*My thoughts? It's about the ca$h. Goes to UFC wanting more money & they said no...Contract wise he can't just leave the UFC (or cancel a fight). The retirement clause is really the only option. (without breaching a multi-million contract)"﻿*


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Said this 4 days ago....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/%5BMEDIA%3Dyoutube%5D10192173056[/MEDIA]


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Retire from not wanting to fight their asses off with mo push from the ufc for peanuts compared to what Conor makes.
> 
> Vs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

GarethUFC said:


> This type of news might have been useful 3 weeks ago before I spent £2000 on Flights and Hotel in VEGAS!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ahh well... International fight week baby lol


Good on you for taking the news in good spirits after buying your flight. The idea of flying to Las Vegas as a whole other world to me. What's it like, is it a really great buzz?


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

@DonRifle last night.


----------



## loci (Jun 2, 2007)

leprechauns are notorious liars. He will come out of "retirement" when his contract is renegotiated or with tiny tail between legs.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Well how about that. Goober is smarter than he looks after all. This was certainly the smartest move he could make. Take the money and run. Nate has already shown him that he's not a top fighter and he's not likely to reach that impossible level of LUCK that he reached against Aldo ever again. 
He was headed down a certain path to 4 straight losses and more and more humiliation, ridicule and mockery.

Adios Mcnugget


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Anteries said:


> @DonRifle last night.


OT: That movie sucked gorilla ass.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

He left a cue way back stating that he would "take a step back to survey the scene." I'm sure he meant that after capturing both belts, but this was due nonetheless. Arguably the fight cards have been a bit quiet as of late especially with Ronda out as well. 

Even with another loss his star power won't diminish that is unless he loses the FW belt. If he somehow won the LW belt then he'd be on course to becoming the first MMA superstar racking over $100 million. Big picture, this is what the sport needs to bring more awareness. Him doing well actually helps everybody else; Mendez, Nate Diaz, all contenders, hotel business, flight agencies, merchandising, sponsorships, TV media, arenas holding the card whether it's in Vegas or Dublin, sports bars/lounges (entire bars had reservations full days prior to the fight), Zuffa, and of course the fans. 

Funny how most look at things at such a micro level. If he pulls this off he's showing that he's still controlling the game even with a L. All other cards need to be stacked to pack in a stadium arena. Conor does it himself.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I think he's done for good. He pissed off the UFC so bad on this one they won't care about anything he says now, he stood them up on the biggest UFC card ever. 

They'll never trust him again, he's going to have to find another job because there's no way Dana and the Fertitas swallow their pride and concede to a fighter, no way.


----------



## loci (Jun 2, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> he'd be on course to becoming the first MMA superstar racking over $100 million.


----------



## mcbryde mats (Feb 18, 2016)

Love him or hate him... Conor has some serious promo gameraise01:


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Anteries said:


> @DonRifle last night.


Au contrare mon frere. A mere shrug of the lips.

Fairly simple conclusion to all of this - Conor is up in Iceland training. Dana calls him says come to the presser in vegas. Conor says he doesn't want to after the death of carvalho last week he can't be talking about taking people out so soon after that. Dana says I don't give a **** get your ass over here. Threats are made, and we see the resultant fall out. 

The only thing the UFC brass like more then money is Power. 

Conor will fight again, theres no doubt in my mind about that. Just a matter of when the dust settles.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

http://www.visir.is/conor-after-tra...tired.-****-interviews-/article/2016160418752

"No, I'm retired. **** interviews". Something has happened to seriously piss Conor off from the look of things.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

209.

Guess he isnt obsessed afterall.

Its a nice act to avoid another stockton slap. When he cpmes back im sure it will be back at midget weight.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Au contrare mon frere. A mere shrug of the lips.
> 
> Fairly simple conclusion to all of this - Conor is up in Iceland training. Dana calls him says come to the presser in vegas. *Conor says he doesn't want to after the death of carvalho last week he can't be talking about taking people out so soon after that.* Dana says I don't give a **** get your ass over here. Threats are made, and we see the resultant fall out.
> 
> ...


You don't really believe that do you? Did Conor even know the guy?

Yeah it sucked that a fighter died, but you don't see the rest of the MMA community pulling out of their commitments.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Don believes anything magical about the Mac.

Bottom line is he wanted more and more money and more and more power......ufc finally said no. He pouted....and "retired".

Just great timing on his part, if he plays it right he wont ever have to fight Nate Diaz again. The kne who took his soul.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I claim shenanigans! Something is insanely fishy about this, shitstorm coming.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Spite said:


> You don't really believe that do you? Did Conor even know the guy?
> 
> Yeah it sucked that a fighter died, but you don't see the rest of the MMA community pulling out of their commitments.


Theres been huge negative press about this death. Every article reporting it has Conor's name in the headline, just because the guy fighting was his teammate. Every radio show, major newspaper, tabloid has hammered MMA and called for it to be banned etc etc in the last two weeks. And then DW wants him to go do a presser in front of millions of people and talk about taking Nate out, gutting him, smacking his head of the canvas etc, 2 weeks after a guy was killed in Dublin and his family are still grieving and waiting for the body to be repatriated. 

So yes I do believe it. He went to Iceland to get away from all the crap.


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

Anteries said:


> So you are saying there is a reason. Interesting, I thought it was just a panic retirement.


I think you got confused. Conor is a "Panic Wrestler" not a "Panic Retirer"

Also I was a fan of Conor I drank the Kool Aid but no more. This is just a dick move. He won the belt then ****ed around and didn't defend it, fine whatever the Nate fight was ******* awesome but Frankie Edgar has been ****ed around cause Conor just got his way like a little princess. The guy gave up in the Diaz fight and got winded. If he retires now he will ruin his legacy big time. He didn't even try to defend the Choke he went down and was looking for a way out of that fight after getting winded and hit. He is honestly the most over rated fighter I think I have ever seen. The guy can't go 5 hard rounds I guarantee it, the worst part is he has unfinished business he should defend the belt at least once before walking away. I'm positive that GSP was at that Nate Conor fight so when Conor won he could call out GSP. That is 100 percent what was going to happen. I don't think he was ever planning on fighting at 145 again to be honest. I think he was planning on fighting Nate then getting a huge pay day with GSP fight. Then he would have went down to 155 and fought for that title. IDK why I'm actually upset with Conor for retiring like that but I am.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)




----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

LOL, had to make a quick break on my ongoing super busy agenda just to share my laugh about this so called "GOAT to be".

So, the guy who would fight anyone, anywhere, at any weight class, and would still make a ton of money being on top of the most celebrated UFC card ever would allow being pulled out just due to a press conference, no matter how far it would be, *big laugh*.

Everywhere you look, that stinks. Either this guy failed a drug test big time or he realized his luck is gone and he will never beat Nate Diaz in his life and by getting beat up again, he would never go back to FW again.

And massive LOL Don is saying Conor is so worried about his team mate passing away in Dublin. Of course he will use all sort of excuses to explain this drama, but if he was so touched about Joao Carvalho's death, his coach wouldn't have to open a "GoFundMe" page to raise as little as €20k, a value Conor must carry in his wallet.

Conor McGregor was the biggest trolling scheme in the history of MMA.
Good for him he got rich, but drug dealers get rich too. MMA legend he is not and he'll never be.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Theres been huge negative press about this death. Every article reporting it has Conor's name in the headline, just because the guy fighting was his teammate. Every radio show, major newspaper, tabloid has hammered MMA and called for it to be banned etc etc in the last two weeks. And then DW wants him to go do a presser in front of millions of people and talk about taking Nate out, gutting him, smacking his head of the canvas etc, 2 weeks after a guy was killed in Dublin and his family are still grieving and waiting for the body to be repatriated.
> 
> So yes I do believe it. He went to Iceland to get away from all the crap.


The man is a professional MMA fighter, who gets paid millions to promote fights.

The fighters death will have affected all fighters, yeah it maybe a little worse for Conor because he was there, but 100's / 1000's of people were in attendance for it; MMA coaches, fighters, refs, promoters, ring girls, bar staff, and fans.

Do you think any of these people rang in work and said "sorry boss I can't come in today because a fighter died at an event last week"? You bet your arse they didn't because they'd have been told to find another job. But it just so happens the Company Conor works for pays him millions and treats him like royalty - and this is how he repays them.

Sorry if I sound cold blooded, but I've lost loved ones, friends and colleagues in the past. Took a week of work to grieve then its back to the grind - just like the billions of other people do around the world. And heres Conor spitting his dummy out because he has media obligations to fulfil that he gets paid millions for.

I hope strip him and make him work his way back up again, when he's dried his tears.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Theres been huge negative press about this death. Every article reporting it has Conor's name in the headline, just because the guy fighting was his teammate. Every radio show, major newspaper, tabloid has hammered MMA and called for it to be banned etc etc in the last two weeks. And then DW wants him to go do a presser in front of millions of people and talk about taking Nate out, gutting him, smacking his head of the canvas etc, 2 weeks after a guy was killed in Dublin and his family are still grieving and waiting for the body to be repatriated.
> 
> So yes I do believe it. He went to Iceland to get away from all the crap.


When you know the risks of the sport then why talk like that to start with. Head clean off ect ect? You dont see nate or nick talk like that. So why talk your midevil shit just to not want to when somsthing goes wrong?

It is his duty to promote the biggest card is it not. It is ehat he loves to do.

Perhaps go to America and not talk rubbish.....how hard is it? 

Your conclusion makes little sense. 

He was probably just too embarrassed bot to have any talking points this time around. He would be laughed at. No material after turning into a wtestler and tapping like a white belt. 

If you dont think this was about money at all then I think you need to pull back that greasy hair from over your eyes. It has been reported that he wanted even more money and played the game. Ufc stood still and didnt give in. 

Even in his tweet he happens to mention money.

It is all the man cares about.....yet you feed us this philosophical bull? Open your eyes.

MMA ahouldnt be allowed in these countries where no one knows what they are doing. If the fight was jn the ufc he wouldnt of died.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> MMA ahouldnt be allowed in these countries where no one knows what they are doing. If the fight was jn the ufc he wouldnt of died.


wtf dude? now you´re just talking non sense.

The fight went just as hundreds of ufc fights have.
I don´t even think it was a late stoppage. 
I´ve seen a lot worse in the UFC.

The guy died because of some abnormal factor. Have the autopsy results came out yet?


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> When you know the risks of the sport then why talk like that to start with. Head clean off ect ect? You dont see nate or nick talk like that. So why talk your midevil shit just to not want to when somsthing goes wrong?
> 
> It is his duty to promote the biggest card is it not. It is ehat he loves to do.
> 
> ...


Awful post.

:thumbsdown:


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

So he's still got the belt on their website. This is a make or break moment for the UFC. If they were smart they would pay the fighters more, Conor is pushing the bounds because the UFC is rather depressing in terms of financial opportunities. 

Most of these guys put their bodies and lives on the line and many walk away as veterans with not much to show. It's not really fair anymore. In the beginning it was fair because the UFC and the Fertitas invested so much money into trying to recoup their original investment but now they're rich many times over. 

Dana being stringent over sponsors and pay while he has a parade of expensive cars and more money than he knows what to do with... it's a huge imbalance where the promoters are now getting filthy rich while the fighters that suffer can't even pay for healthcare. It's not all one thing that leads to an event such as this, there's a lot of emotion and a lot of money all focused on one guy. 

I can definitely understand why he would just quit especially when other fighters are facing a bleak future of chronic pain and no money, it's a depressing atmosphere where the boss is becoming too overbearing and apathetic towards their fighters. Meisha Tate made 1/10th of what she could have? That's messed up. She put her life on the line and had money taken away so Dana can get it? The Reebok ads aren't even cool ever, screw Reebok, their ads make me avoid them more.

So a fight isn't that exciting and it doesn't bring in millions... those guys still fought and deserve enough money to be able to support themselves especially when the UFC is getting filthy rich. A union would stop things like this from happening, but it also might stop all the shows too.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Conor has something else to worry about now...






...poor guy.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'd probably beat Cody McKenzie in a boxing match. He's probably the worst stand up fighter the UFC has had in the modern generation. The fact that he got signed should have been amazing for him, and yet he STILL constantly bitches about the UFC. McKenzie is essentially what would happen if CM Punk happened to have a good guillotine.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

gazh said:


> Awful post.
> 
> :thumbsdown:


Not as awful as your sig. The Irish Nugget let you down I know. He really isn't batman. 

American Ninja > Any sort of fake ass Euro Ninja


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Spite said:


> You don't really believe that do you? Did Conor even know the guy?
> 
> Yeah it sucked that a fighter died, but you don't see the rest of the MMA community pulling out of their commitments.





Spite said:


> The man is a professional MMA fighter, who gets paid millions to promote fights.
> 
> The fighters death will have affected all fighters, yeah it maybe a little worse for Conor because he was there, but 100's / 1000's of people were in attendance for it; MMA coaches, fighters, refs, promoters, ring girls, bar staff, and fans.
> 
> ...


Dude very cold blooded. A guy just died after a small event in a small venue. The whole countries media has Conor's name in the headline with that death. All the biggest media outlets are calling him a barbarian in a sport for cannibals. This isn't about being a company man, Carvalho deserves a little more respect then for his family to be hearing Conor carry on like nothing happened, and their sons life was meaningless. And conor doesn't need a ton of bad press, where the first thing every media person in europe will mention is the death. That is the Reality of the situation, its no small matter, and definitely not business as usual imo


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Dude very cold blooded. A guy just died after a small event in a small venue. The whole countries media has Conor's name in the headline with that death. All the biggest media outlets are calling him a barbarian in a sport for cannibals. This isn't about being a company man, Carvalho deserves a little more respect then for his family to be hearing Conor carry on like nothing happened, and their sons life was meaningless. And conor doesn't need a ton of bad press, where the first thing every media person in europe will mention is the death. That is the Reality of the situation, its no small matter, and definitely not business as usual imo


The guy basically lives in Vegas snorting coke off strippers asses. 

Just come to America, hear no real backlash since it was a freak accident and American's aren't as delusional about the sport. 

Don't talk about taking guys heads off then hide when a guy dies in your country.

Its a shame anyone dies in this sport. It has happened before. 

Jake Shields lost his father and trainer and fought the next day. 

Conor can't come do a presser and not talk about cutting a guys head off? 

Bizarre.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Dude very cold blooded. A guy just died after a small event in a small venue. The whole countries media has Conor's name in the headline with that death. All the biggest media outlets are calling him a barbarian in a sport for cannibals. This isn't about being a company man, Carvalho deserves a little more respect then for his family to be hearing Conor carry on like nothing happened, and their sons life was meaningless. And conor doesn't need a ton of bad press, where the first thing every media person in europe will mention is the death. That is the Reality of the situation, its no small matter, and definitely not business as usual imo


Life goes on, footballers have died on the pitch but they don't cancel the fixture list because of it. People die in sports all the time, even a cricketer was killed when the ball hit head last year. You have a minutes silence and life goes on.

Conor knows the sport he is in. People have been calling MMAFighters barbarians since pre-UFC1, its nothing new.

You either get on with it or retire... none of the cryptic stuff McGregor has said. If it effects him that badly then why not just say so - "I'm retired because the events of the past week have scared me and I'm thinking of my long-term health". People would respect him more for it, and we can all move along.

Instead he is coming across like a spoilt little bitch.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

DonRifle said:


> He went to Iceland to get away from all the crap.


Great place for just that. Iceland is truly phenomenal.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> All the biggest media outlets are calling him a barbarian in a sport for cannibals.


Could you link us a couple of examples of that?

Don I think that unfortunate death is affecting you much more than your hero. This only about money.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

No more insults please fella's

:thumbsup:


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

(((((DonRifle)))), these are hugs by the way and 
(((Conor McGregor)))).


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Dude very cold blooded. A guy just died after a small event in a small venue. The whole countries media has Conor's name in the headline with that death. All the biggest media outlets are calling him a barbarian in a sport for cannibals. This isn't about being a company man, Carvalho deserves a little more respect then for his family to be hearing Conor carry on like nothing happened, and their sons life was meaningless. And conor doesn't need a ton of bad press, where the first thing every media person in europe will mention is the death. That is the Reality of the situation, its no small matter, and definitely not business as usual imo


I don't know, but _"Thanks for the cheese."_ doesn't seem to really fit into that narrative.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Conor was always going to fall hard...and it would be no expense to the UFC.

Listen all you want about Conor making money, UFC are the ones making the money and it's a locked bet because everyone loses...the longer a fighter wins, the more they bank off hype, when said fighter loses, they bank because everyone paid to see them fight, and just as many paid to see them lose.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

SM33 said:


> Conor was always going to fall hard...and it would be no expense to the UFC.
> 
> Listen all you want about Conor making money, UFC are the ones making the money and it's a locked bet because everyone loses...the longer a fighter wins, the more they bank off hype, when said fighter loses, they bank because everyone paid to see them fight, and just as many paid to see them lose.


Very good point, I'm not totally familiar with your betting terminology you're using but I understand what you're saying. McGregor more than most, I'm sure people bought the fights because they wanted to see him lose, once he has lost, will he gain the same numbers.

However much money McGregor is making the UFC, if other fighters start to copy him and realise their worth and start withholding their labour, then is rightly going to cost the UFC vastly more.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Don believes anything magical about the Mac.
> 
> Bottom line is he wanted more and more money and more and more power......ufc finally said no. He pouted....and "retired".
> 
> Just great timing on his part, if he plays it right he wont ever have to fight Nate Diaz again. The kne who took his soul.


Yeah so he wanted more money, after he signed the contract and agreed to an amount. Award for most logical conclusion goes to you! Almost as good as your roids conclusion :laugh:



jonnyg4508 said:


> When you know the risks of the sport then why talk like that to start with. Head clean off ect ect? You dont see nate or nick talk like that. So why talk your midevil shit just to not want to when somsthing goes wrong?
> 
> It is his duty to promote the biggest card is it not. It is ehat he loves to do.
> 
> ...


My conclusion makes perfect sense. The guy is currently the countries biggest star, if not the worlds biggest star despite his loss. That brings huge media attention. If could understand the media talk about MMA in a small place like Ireland where everybody is asking constantly about this death, which is really nothing to do with him puts pressure on a person. When a guy dies in the cage or just after the fight, and Conor is the one discussed in every newspaper article, radio show and media outlet in the country it has an affect. You know in real life? So one day he is not going to call up Carvalhos father giving his condolences and then sit in a presser one week later and promote a fight the way he usually does. Its too soon and the wrong time. 

He is demonstrating a little class in a sport with no class. 

One thing he is not being is a bitch Spite. You guys are writing this death off as nothing...it far too easy to do that when you are not in the goldfish bowl. IT easys to drone attack the middle east, but if obama spent a few days in a local Yemen town he might think differently about collateral damage next time...



oldfan said:


> Could you link us a couple of examples of that?
> 
> Don I think that unfortunate death is affecting you much more than your hero. This only about money.


I thought you had a subscription to the Irish Independent???

http://www.independent.ie/sport/mma...an-brutal-and-glorified-assault-34623086.html


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

America.....father dies......son fights next day because he would have wanted him to.

Other places......guy dies in ring in a flukish type way.....mma stops.....stars retire.....war in middle east and africa is compared.....


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Spite said:


> Life goes on, footballers have died on the pitch but they don't cancel the fixture list because of it. People die in sports all the time, even a cricketer was killed when the ball hit head last year. You have a minutes silence and life goes on.
> 
> Conor knows the sport he is in. People have been calling MMAFighters barbarians since pre-UFC1, its nothing new.
> 
> ...


Yeah screw that guy, never in UFC history has a champion walked away over money.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> America.....father dies......son fights next day because he would have wanted him to.
> 
> Other places......guy dies in ring in a flukish type way.....mma stops.....stars retire.....war in middle east and africa is compared.....


Yeah sums up Jake Shields. Father dies, goes to work the next day. Cool guy. Jake Shields is just another juice head and a whiner. Using him as your example only discredits whatever point your trying to make. And it is a bizarre point, really bizarre. What happens when someone you know dies? Cry for ten minutes and then go back to checking facebook?


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> One thing he is not being is a bitch Spite. You guys are writing this death off as nothing...it far too easy to do that when you are not in the goldfish bowl. IT easys to drone attack the middle east, but if obama spent a few days in a local Yemen town he might think differently about collateral damage next time...


I'm not taking the death lightly at all, it was a tragic thing. But it does happen in combat sports - all the time.

I don't even think Conor has refused to go because of the death. I think he's not going because a) He wants to spend his entire time training for Diaz b) he's in a contact dispute, asked for money and the UFC have laughed in his face. 

But lets say it is, as you said, because of the death of the fighter he doesn't personally know. Conor is (supposedly) a good talker, who says he has to talk about knocking his opponents head off (like he does in every fight), why not come up with some new material that is more sensitive to the situation.

As it stands now the UFC have set up an advertising campaign that has cost them 10 million and Conor is at the center of it. I'm not surprised the UFC have pulled him from the card, he got off lucky imo. Like Dana white said, all the other fighters are showing up for it.

So are you telling me that of all the fighters that are turning up for their obligations, Conor McGregor is the only guy there that is showing any class because a fighter died 2 weeks ago?

I don't think so, Conor McGregor is one of the most classless fighters on the roster.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Give it up Don. This Isn't to do with the fighters death in Ireland. If it was Conor wouldn't have multiple posts of him in camp with caption like 'as hungry as day 1' since the death happened.

Pretty much every reputable source is now suggesting it was a money thing.

It looks like the UFC asked McG to break his training to come do media - McG said ok but it'll cost you extra $$$. UFC said no, so Conor refused to fly, so UFC pulled him - And so to top it off Conor sent out the retirement tweet as a FU to the UFC.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Conor is the one who promotes the event, he drives everything because of the smack talk.
Its easy to understand that after a tragedy like this talking smack so soon after is classless. Some things in life are more important then showing up for work. What one person might see as being professional i would see as bordering on immoral.
And Conor maybe classless hyping fights, but has has demonstrated more class in defeat then any fighter i can think of in recent years


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> Give it up Don. This Isn't to do with the fighters death in Ireland. If it was Conor wouldn't have multiple posts of him in camp with caption like 'as hungry as day 1' since the death happened.
> 
> Pretty much every reputable source is now suggesting it was a money thing.
> 
> It looks like the UFC asked McG to break his training to come do media - McG said ok but it'll cost you extra $$$. UFC said no, so Conor refused to fly, so UFC pulled him - And so to top it off Conor sent out the retirement tweet as a FU to the UFC.


Yeah, whatever the reason Conor has screwed himself. UFC200 would have been a MASSIVE pay day for him, and now he's off the card and looks like a dick for doing it to.

Remember how he was going to fight anyone, even injured because those lovely Irish people has spent their hard earned cash of flights, hotels and tickets for the event - and he didn't want to let them down?

Well it turns out it was bullshit all along and the only thing he cares about more than his bottom line, is his ego.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> Give it up Don. This Isn't to do with the fighters death in Ireland. If it was Conor wouldn't have multiple posts of him in camp with caption like 'as hungry as day 1' since the death happened.
> 
> Pretty much every reputable source is now suggesting it was a money thing.
> 
> It looks like the UFC asked McG to break his training to come do media - McG said ok but it'll cost you extra $$$. UFC said no, so Conor refused to fly, so UFC pulled him - And so to top it off Conor sent out the retirement tweet as a FU to the UFC.


Seriously bro its nonsense that this is a money issue. When you sign a contract to fight for an amount of money, you can't go back on it. The negotiation is done, promotion is part of the contract. He could get sued for all the money he's ever made in the UFC pulling a dumb stunt like that. He's a smart guy and too smart to do that kind of idiocy.

DW has also said its 100% not about money today in an interview. 

Don't know why nobody seems to be able to put this together. There is a lot of hate for Conor out there skewing everyones thought process. For me this is a simple join the dots game I used to do against Granny when i was 6 or 7...


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 21, 2012)

I could buy Conor retiring because of the death in the sense that it made him reflect on his own life, but the idea that he is essentially doing it to pay respects is definitely out there. Personally, I agree with money being the real motive. We have read numerous stories about Conor being hard to handle. I think Dana pulled him to show him who had the power and Conor retaliated by retiring. I assume he will be back, but it really doesn't matter in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Seriously bro its nonsense that this is a money issue. When you sign a contract to fight for an amount of money, you can't go back on it. The negotiation is done, promotion is part of the contract. He could get sued for all the money he's ever made in the UFC pulling a dumb stunt like that. He's a smart guy and too smart to do that kind of idiocy.
> 
> DW has also said its 100% not about money today in an interview.
> 
> Don't know why nobody seems to be able to put this together. There is a lot of hate for Conor out there skewing everyones thought process. For me this is a simple join the dots game I used to do against Granny when i was 6 or 7...


Hence the retirement tweet. See what Josh Barnett has said on this. He said Conor would be sued by the UFC for backing out of media obligations and the only way around it is to trigger the retirement clause in his contract - He said many fighters have considered it. It's a smart play, a very 'McGregor' type play.

And Dana saying its 100% not about money should pretty much confirm in everyones head that this 100% IS about money. 

For the record i have no hate for McGregor - I'm super bummed he's off the card.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

According to Dana he wanted to move the presser to may and when dana said no he freaked out. 

I dont see why DW would cover for him if this was about money


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Jonnyg, this is really not the thread for you.

This is a thread where people will be bashing a fighter for refusing to attend a press conference and retiring for stupid reasons.

You're a massive Nick Diaz fan.

This really isn't the place for you to be mate.

-----

I'm sick of all my favourite fighters disappointing me. Conor pulling out of 200. Anderson testing for roids. Machida testing for banned substances. Nick messing up the GSP fight when it was still exciting. MVP fighting like once every two years. Urgh. Nate's really the last man standing. He's still interested in fighting, he's back to being on form. He better not be serious about fking retiring haha.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> According to Dana he wanted to move the presser to may and when dana said no he freaked out.
> 
> I dont see why DW would cover for him if this was about money


Because if he adds in that McGregor would have attended if they threw money at him then fans will be all over the UFC for not just paying up. Missing out the money demands keeps heat off both McGregor and the UFC brass.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

Conor McFullofsteroids quit. So funny. 

Nate slapped him into retirement.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't think it's about money. Conor clicks his fingers and more UFC dollars falls at his feet. If this was about money...why is Conor not fighting? Why is he "retiring"? He has no outside options. His only choice is the UFC (money) or retire (no money). No matter what he does in life, short of fighting Floyd Mayweather in boxing, he will never earn a cent in comparison to what the UFC pay him so essentially...if it was about the money Conor would pull out of the event and give them a public ultimatum, not hide from the cameras and be vague about the reasons.

Who the fk knows why this is all going down? Proper bizarre. I doubt it's money, it I suppose COULD be PEDs but I'd defo say that's bollocks cause he's constantly being tested, it could be the death of that other guy but Conor JUST posted "Hungry like day 1" on twitter since then...Really it's hard to get. Maybe Conor just doesn't want to talk up this fight and wanted to focus 100% on the event. He'd be sitting there, trying not to open his mouth, and he'd get questions left right and centre as well as Nate doing what Conor always does and making a fool of him for not speaking. Conor would be roped into talking shit and if he really is trying to avoid it, it'd be hard.

That's a long shot too though. Really crazy shit all round.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Don't know why nobody seems to be able to put this together.


Because nothing of McGregor's output hints to your conclusion.

If he had said something along the lines of _"(I retire.) There are more important things than fighting._", then it could make some sense, but stuff like _"Thanks for the cheese."_ or _"Hungry like day 1"_ really does not sound like paying respect to a dead fighter.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

It's ok Don. There are plenty of other Irish cnuts you can idolize.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Marcus Davis laughs of this circus.

The one true Irish mma star.....respectful to boot. Do not tink he would have been afraid of a Nate rematch. 

He goes down in the record books. Or he and co or can settle it at croke park soon.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Marcus Davis laughs of this circus.
> 
> The one true Irish mma star.....respectful to boot. Do not tink he would have been afraid of a Nate rematch.
> 
> He goes down in the record books. Or he and co or can settle it at croke park soon.


I agree with this. While we're on this topic, why do Nick and Nate keep representing Stockton? They are clearly Mexicans. They should be headlining with Cain Velasquez and representing Mexico City like the latin lads they are.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Timing man. It will happen. Open up the floodgates to mexico and its off to the races.

Their el nino friend Giblert fought there. What warriors those mexicans are.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Lol lots of strong opinions. Steroids, he quit, hes scared of nate blah blah. Well some of you are wrong coz it cant be all if those things

Never thought I would see ppl rushing to back up Dana

Some of you sound like jilted girlfriend's with the length and intensity of your posts

Go on continue your self righteous rants they are awesome


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Timing man. It will happen. Open up the floodgates to mexico and its off to the races.
> 
> Their el nino friend Giblert fought there. What warriors those mexicans are.


:thumb02::thumb02:
@JWP, aren't you doing the same thing? You're immediately wanting to blame Dana White for whatever it is, even though you don't actually know what it is. Dana has no reason to lie really. If it was a money issue, UFC could look strong in that regard. "Everyone has a price and we don't pay above that". Fighters would be like "Even Conor McGregor couldn't get what he want, maybe I should just keep my mouth shut in that respect". Instead, the UFC just loses probably a few million dollars with Conor pulling out and then exponentially more if he's actually retired for real.

Seems like Conor not wanting to go to the press conference and talk this fight up makes sense. He lost, to the guy he's fighting. How is he honestly able to sit there and talk what so ever? Anything Nate says, "You hit like a bitch" "You got crushed on the ground" "You've got no cardio"...Conor couldn't respond even if he wanted to. Anything he could possibly say would make him look petty as shit. "I was winning until...." etc. Sure, Chris Weidman does it, but he's not exactly hailed as a killer on the mic :laugh:

Conor might have planned to keep his head down, stay away from the media and focus on winning the fight without saying a word. The UFC might have been like "Yeah mate, doesn't work like that", Conor continued to refuse to do it...got pulled from the fight as a statement.

Seems to make sense to me.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

So Nate is removed from ufc 200 now.

Meh. Card went from a 9.5 to a 6 real quick. 

I might stream it.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> So Nate is removed from ufc 200 now.
> 
> Meh. Card went from a 9.5 to a 6 real quick.
> 
> I might stream it.


Still an incredible card. If you're not interested in watching UFC 200 with what's currently listed I'd say you're probably not a fan of MMA.

Cat Zingano Vs Juliana Pena - Great fight. Two girls who go for it every second of the fight.

Takanori Gomi Vs Jim Miller - Not that interested. Name value helps it but Gomi has looked terrible plus Miller just got schooled by 2016 Diego Sanchez.

Sage Northcutt Vs Enrique Marin - I'm always interested in Sage's fights cause he's such a vicious striker. Not sure if I know Marin. Maybe TUF LA?

Diego Sanchez Vs Joe Lauzon - The promise of blood should be wasted here. Sanchez looks to be using his MMA again. I'm definitely interested in it though.

Gegard Mousasi Vs Derek Brunson - Great fight. Brunson is on a 4 fight win streak and if you want to write off a Romero loss, he's 6-0 in UFC. He stopped his last 3 opponents in the first round and they were some good guys. Mousasi is one of the best in the world. Great fight all round.

Johny Hendricks Vs Kelvin Gastelum - People mention the weight a lot, but these guys are still great fighters. Kelvin is brilliant at what he's good at, takedown and RNC. He'll be up against it with Johny but it's not long ago Hendricks could have been said to have beat the champ twice and GSP once.

Cain Velasquez Vs Travis Browne - Name value, one of the best heavyweights of all time against Browne who has become really unliked since dipping it in the Rowdy. Cain SHOULD batter him but a really good HW fight.

Miesha Tate Vs Amanda Nunes - Doesn't get much better than a champion Vs the rightful number one contender. Nunes is really good and with how this division has been, it could switch once more. 

Jose Aldo Vs Frankie Edgar - Two of the best fighters out there. Edgar has never been more confident and his fights with Mendes and Swanson showed him to be better than ever, and Aldo is if anything going to have a knock to his confidence. Really could go either way.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> So Nate is removed from ufc 200 now.
> 
> Meh. Card went from a 9.5 to a 6 real quick.
> 
> I might stream it.


Nate is "retired".


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

For some reason I smelled sarcasim. 

Hopefully Nate comes back and secures his legacy as one of the all time greats in mma.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

> “No, I'm retired. **** interviews.” - Conor McGregor


Godbless that man and anyone who says crap about him can go to hell. Once in a generation personality.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

**** interviews, or **** fighting Nate Diaz again.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

Dina White does have a legit reason to be firm about this. He granted Conor McGregor a rematch that no one else would have got after being so comprehensively defeated. And then Conor is like no, I don't fancy doing the promotion work right now. Dina White is very genial and is being nice on the surface which probably means he is being tough behind the scenes.

I think the favouritism he has shown Conor McGregor has caused him to be ridiculed and looked on as soft. In my experience incredibly rich people are concerned about their image. Dina White doesn't want to be seen as a laughing stock that McGregor has wrapped round his finger and rightly so.

I predict, will un-retire before the Friday deadline with some reason couched in obnoxious arrogance.

If not, he is stark raving mad to give up millions by retiring now and not after the Diaz fight if that's what it wants to do. If he loses again it's the perfect way out if he wins he can go out on a high. That's my bet anyway


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Looks like anything to make the stockton slap nightmares go away :laugh:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Just some clever posturing that's all, he'll get more money easily.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Just some clever posturing that's all, he'll get more money easily.


Don't get too clever as they say. Conor McGregor's got this sort of Halo overhang. He was comprehensively defeated but the fact is not registering with some people.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Anteries said:


> Don't get too clever as they say. Conor McGregor's got this sort of Halo overhang. He was comprehensively defeated but the fact is not registering with some people.


He could have a 19-19 record and he's still have leverage. PPV and popularity draws mean everything. He still owns ireland and dana has zero choice but to eventually cave into his demands. The fact he still has a belt (defending it or not) gives him more bargaining chips. Although I do believe dana's word that he will strip him if he doesn't rebuttal soon enough. But how mad would the UFC be that aldo was dethroned after this long only for the belt to be vacated without a trace.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> He could have a 19-19 record and he's still have leverage. PPV and popularity draws mean everything. He still owns ireland and dana has zero choice but to eventually cave into his demands. The fact he still has a belt (defending it or not) gives him more bargaining chips. Although I do believe dana's word that he will strip him if he doesn't rebuttal soon enough. But how mad would the UFC be that aldo was dethroned after this long only for the belt to be vacated without a trace.


There must be some generational difference here. Conor McGregor acts like a deeply unpleasant little shit. And the world cheered when he got his arse handed to him by Nate Diaz. But to others, Conor McGregor is seen as a new ideal from manhood. For the troll an attention whore generation.

What I've said is a bit mean, McGregor has been a huge success and a very colourful character, it would be a great loss to the MMA world without him. I genuinely feel for him because he's backed himself into bit of a corner here. I enjoy slagging off McGregor but I do like him at the same time.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

This card is still great. But I find it funny Conor retires and the UFC suddenly remembers who Frankie is again. Im still indifferent to Browne. I hate Rousey but I don't care who hes banging but I hope he kos Cain. I hate Cain.....and will continue to hate Cain. Just a thing I have about him. Plus I cant stand DC and they are butt buddies. Tate vs Nunes will be great.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I agree with this. While we're on this topic, why do Nick and Nate keep representing Stockton? They are clearly Mexicans. They should be headlining with Cain Velasquez and representing Mexico City like the latin lads they are.


can they even speak Spanish¿


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Called it


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Voiceless said:


> can they even speak Spanish¿


Probably about as well as Cain can.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Probably about as well as Cain can.


Yeah, i remember on the forums people used to make fun of Cayenne Velasquez's horrible Spanish. Werdum speaks better Spanish.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> Yeah, i remember on the forums people used to make fun of Cayenne Velasquez's horrible Spanish. Werdum speaks better Spanish.


There's a reason Werdum was cheered almost unanimously and Cain got booed in Mexico City.


----------



## vigil.isidor (Feb 3, 2016)

He's just mad cause he lost against Nate now he knows he's not all that....

Sent from my SPH-L710T using Tapatalk


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Voiceless said:


> ClydebankBlitz said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with this. While we're on this topic, why do Nick and Nate keep representing Stockton? They are clearly Mexicans. They should be headlining with Cain Velasquez and representing Mexico City like the latin lads they are.
> ...


They can't even speak English let alone 2 languages


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

rabakill said:


> They can't even speak English let alone 2 languages


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

rabakill said:


> They can't even speak English let alone 2 languages


----------

